# Boston Police REDSOX Edition



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I got creative today and its 1/18 scale.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That's awesome! 

I have a question... I really know nothing about model cars, but I noticed you have district B-4 marked on the cruiser. There is no district B-4. Is there some sort of legal reason that you did that?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dunny, where is the picture of you and the dog?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I just made the # up lol.Its for my own collection.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside @ 27 Oct 2004 18:04 said:


> Dunny, where is the picture of you and the dog?


Oh, I was just thinking about making a career change. Does anyone here know what it's like to work for the Mass Highway department, by any chance?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> ....Oh, I was just thinking about making a career change. Does anyone here know what it's like to work for the Mass Highway department, by any chance?...


*Officer Dunngeon* - Your going to give up a career as a coppa in Mass to become a salt spreader and pot-hole fixer upper???? :uc:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

dmackack nice work on the car, Dunny your a nut to even be thinking that nothing against Mass Highway but seriously? I think there is something else going on here with all of the Mass Highway talk, I am sure you will tell us sooner or later but I want to know now :wink: just sent ya a PM.

dmackack if they win the series I get dibs on the car.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, you know... it was just an idea I was tossing around. I would still like to be a police officer on a civil service department one day, but I thought maybe it would just be easier to work for Mass Highway and come on here and pretend that I'm a cop. 

Gil, I'll wrestle you for that car! :wink: 

Um, thumb wrestling, that is...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow that's awesome! I wonder what an MSP Sox edition car would look like :happy: 

Dunngeon - Switch careers, it's all the rage these days...I'm doing it too...In fact I'm putting in my resignation next week at my current job! BYE BYE CORPORATE AMERICA! Now if only I had something else lined up (can you see how bad this job is?? they won't give me time off to pursue LE...)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

What's yellow &amp; green &amp; sleeps 4?

A Mass Highway truck.

Just kidding Dunngeon :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> Well, you know... it was just an idea I was tossing around. I would still like to be a police officer on a civil service department one day, but I thought maybe it would just be easier to work for Mass Highway and come on here and pretend that I'm a cop.
> 
> _*Gil, I'll wrestle you for that car! :wink:
> 
> Um, thumb wrestling, that is*_...


Damn it !!! I was just getting the mud ready too...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

WOW 
That car is MINT
you should sell it on eBay.

I bet you would get a lot of money for it. 

Red Sox ! 
We finally did it !


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD931 @ Thu Oct 28 said:


> Damn it !!! I was just getting the mud ready too...


Jell-O is yummier then mud. You could at least have gotten pudding ready! \/


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Jeep @ 28 Oct 2004 13:22 said:


> What's yellow & green & sleeps 4?
> 
> A Mass Highway truck.
> 
> Just kidding Dunngeon :lol:


HA HA HA! Nah, don't worry everyone, I'm not switching careers. Departments maybe, but I would never leave law enforcement.

But keep the Mass Highway jokes coming! There's at least one other person on this board who will highly appreciate it!


----------

